# Craftsman garden tractor with plow



## countryboy101 (Aug 2, 2012)

I am thinking about putting a plow on my craftsman mower because I own a landscaping/snow removal company and we really need a new plow for the mower the old one broke


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I looked into a bunch of different plow setups - everything i saw was well over $400 ( some were just that much for a blade, not the blade frame). 

Could check CL or Ebay for one - i had a notion to use a 55 galon steel drum cut up for a blade ( id use mine for mainly dirt - dont know if itd be heavy enough for snow) and some steel for a frame.


----------



## countryboy101 (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks for the advice I will look into a snowblower and get a plow for dirt or mulch


----------

